# Looking for: Synth-pop with Bass-Baritone Vocal



## Andante Largo (Apr 23, 2020)

I am looking for some synth-pop artists/bands with a bass-baritone vocal. Any recommendations?


----------



## norman bates (Aug 18, 2010)

maybe Magnetic fields?






maybe they are not just a synth pop band, but they have certainly a lot of stuff like this


----------



## Andante Largo (Apr 23, 2020)

Vocal is fine, but I miss the synth-pop vibe, dynamics, melody line, rhythm and bass.
I'm looking for something musically similar to this one, but with bass-baritone vocals.




or to this:


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund (Jan 4, 2016)

Isn't that exactly like Depeche Mode? Or maybe these guys?


----------



## Elvira0518 (Mar 1, 2021)

Not a bass-baritone, but simply baritones

N.O.I.A. - Stranger In A Strange Land (12'' Version) 1983





Go- Let your love flow


----------



## fbjim (Mar 8, 2021)

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> Isn't that exactly like Depeche Mode? Or maybe these guys?


to be honest, Depeche Mode is the first thing I thought of, hah.

There's also the synth-y Leonard Cohen stuff


----------

